# Metal Halide base nightmare



## Gracecat (Jan 3, 2008)

This has turned into a DIY project nightmare.

My idea was to purchase three metal halide lamps and install them on top of my aquarium in a similarly built pine "stand" very very much like what the tank itself is sitting on. 

I had no idea that the MH bases were different. I assumed general screw bulb socket = universal. 

I don't know whether to fill slightly stupid or mortifed stupid. 

I have a medium E26 base. I ordered plant friendly mogul (E29) base bulbs to replace the 4000K 175 medium socket bulbs. 

I checked on medium to mogul base adapters and my lights won't fit in the fixture with the adapter. They're too long. I know this probably insane to suggest but can I rewire the socket itself? 

I don't even know if I'm making sense here. I can't figure heads or tails in which direction I need to go or what I need to look for. 

What questions do I need to know the answers to or what suggestions can anyone offer me?

Alternatively, if you have a 30" deep aquarium and 3wpg plants, what would you use for preferrably under $800, $500 if possible but I'm not going to budget cut so much I lose my plants.


----------



## valaser (Sep 21, 2006)

Did you buy a metal halide ballast kit and wire it yourself? If so, yes you can replace the socket with a mogul base. In fact this would be preferable to using some sort of adapter (especially if you're using a high wattage) If it's a store bought set up you can more than likely change the socket as well if there is just a cord running from the ballast to the socket. You should be able to find a mogul base socket from any electrical supply store in your area or online somewhere.


----------

